

2009 Annual Letter from Bill Gates - Todd
http://www.gatesfoundation.org/annual-letter/Pages/2009-bill-gates-annual-letter.aspx

======
aneesh
This is too long to read in one sitting, but it seems like a _great_ overview
of many of the problems facing the world today, and what the Gates Foundation
is doing about them.

